# What is your preferred chainsaw?



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I use a Stihl O-66 (now designated the MS-66) and a Homelite Super 2 for limbing and small stuff.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*saws*

I like my stihl .029 farm boss for all around. I use a Husky385 for felling.I have several small limb saws also a Homelite superxl automatic with manual oiler override that is an excellent buck saw.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Stihl 021:clap:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I ussually buy Stihl products.But I just do not use a chainsaw very often a few times a year to trim a few trees and cut some brush.So when I bought one last summer I went with a cheapy.It is a 16'' Sears Craftsman made by Poulan but works for me.If I had more use for one it would have been a Stihl no other way to go I would feel.Go easy on me for buying a Sears Craftsman please.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

MS250C. (See my review in the equipment review section)

Works great.

Greg


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

All but the two smallest of mine are logging saws. None are very new except the smallest one for trimming small limbs. All of them work very well, IF, ya keep them sharp. All start easy and run great. Never had any trouble with any of them, so far......

1- Stihl .051
2- Homelite 925
1- McCulloch 850
1- McCulloch 610 (the 5 cu. in. one)
1- McCulloch MS 1432


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

1 - Stihl 021

1- 40 PULL McCulloch


----------

